# Denon 1913 and bi amping



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Bi amping for monitor 50?
Should I bi amp the monitor 50s to the denon 1913 and how do I do it and does it make any difference and sound?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jpopperez said:


> Bi amping for monitor 50?
> Should I bi amp the monitor 50s to the denon 1913 and how do I do it and does it make any difference and sound?


Hello,
The 1913 does offer BiAmping. However, Passive BiAmping in my experience has never made a big difference. BiAmping with Active Crossovers can and does make a pretty noticeable difference however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Should I bi amp the monitor 50s ...


Try it and see if you like it. If you do, great; if not, don't bi-amp. 



> ... how do I do it ...


The owner's manual for the AVR should tell you how to do it but, based on a pic of the back panel of the AVR, you most likely go into the speaker set-up menu and set the SURROUND BACK speakers to "bi-amp".

Then, AFTER you've removed the jumpers from your speakers, you run a set of wires:
- from FRONT L (on the AVR) to the upper terminals on your front left speaker;
- from SURROUND BACK L to the lower terminals on your front left speaker;
- from FRONT R (on the AVR) to the upper terminals on your front right speaker; and
- from SURROUND BACK R to the lower terminals on your front right speaker.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have tried this with other Denon receivers into my B&W speakers and did not notice a lick of difference. Then again that is just me. I have never really understood the reason for this, I dont believe you will be doubling any power into the speakers and you still have to pass through the cross over, but give it a try and see what you think .


----------

